# Music by Genre > Celtic, U.K., Nordic, Quebecois, European Folk >  25 Irish Fiddle Tunes...

## Mike Pilgrim

...in Standard Notation and Mandolin Tablature.



Drawn from the Members' Tunebooks at theSession.org

Enjoy!

----------

Bob Bass, 

BoxCarJoe, 

Cobalt, 

Cody Benjamin, 

dscullin, 

Eric Platt, 

fatt-dad, 

fishermike, 

Gary Hudson, 

Gerry Cassidy, 

Hockey Puck, 

J.C. Bryant, 

Jairo Ramos Parra, 

Jim Roberts, 

Joe Bartl, 

John Bertotti, 

Kenny, 

Matt DeBlass, 

Michael Manley, 

sebastiaan56, 

tjmangum

----------


## rgray

Thanks!

----------


## JEStanek

Michael, you're accelerating... and THANKS.  I really enjoy and appreciate these.  I used the hymns last weekend while my wife was in the hospital having her gall bladder evicted.  These are a wonderful resource.

Jamie

----------


## Markus

Thank you very much. 

I'm building my music binder - and you gave me a number of new-to-me tunes. The more the merrier!

----------


## Lou Giordano

Thank you Michael.

----------


## Ed Goist

Michael, you're awesome. Thanks!
Blues classics next, please.  :Wink:

----------


## Loretta Callahan

Lovely!  Thank you, Michael.  I'm working on many of these already, and now there are some new tunes to add to the list!

----------


## John Kelly

Nice resource. Thanks for that!

----------


## Jesse Harmon

Thanks Michael, played through and picked some to work on

----------


## Rob Fowler

Lookin' forward to learning some much-needed ITM tunes so thank you for putting together this free resource. Awesome.

----------


## Narayan Kersak

That's fantastic!!! Thank you.

----------


## Jeff Budz

Thank you!!

----------


## Alan Moorhouse

Thank-you very much for generously sharing a fine piece of work!

----------


## Gary Hudson

Thanks so much!

----------


## mandoisland

Thanks for this nice collection of tunes!

----------


## Matt DeBlass

Oh great, now I've got MORE tunes I need to learn  :Wink:

----------


## Al Trujillo

Time to run down the street for more printer ink!  Thanks for these!!

----------


## Matt

Terrific effort! Thank you

----------


## fatt-dad

Thanks!  I'll go back to learning tunes!

f-d

----------


## EdChevy

Hi,
I am new to mandolin cafe.  I am interested in accessing the PDF file, “25 Irish Fiddle Tunes…” but the link no longer appears to be active.  Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  
Thanks!

----------


## Eric Platt

> Hi,
> I am new to mandolin cafe.  I am interested in accessing the PDF file, “25 Irish Fiddle Tunes…” but the link no longer appears to be active.  Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  
> Thanks!


I just clicked on the picture in the first post and it downloaded right away. Might be your settings.

----------


## Joe Bartl

Yep, worked for me, too.  What Eric said, just click on the picture.

----------


## EdChevy

I tried a different computer with success.  Thanks!

----------


## zoukboy

> ...in Standard Notation and Mandolin Tablature.
> 
> 
> 
> Drawn from the Members' Tunebooks at theSession.org
> 
> Enjoy!


FYI: "The Glasgow Reel" is actually entitled "Tam Linn" and was written by Davey Arthur (who is still living, IIRC). Original key is Am.

----------


## captwasabi

Many thanks for the fiddle tunes, Mike.  I appreciate the effort.

----------

